# Any Bioshock Players?



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Come on, I know I'm not the only one who loves this series.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn straight you aren't. 

Can't wait until Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Indeed. Infinite is going to be interesting.


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

It's... alright, I guess.

Both Bioshock 1 and 2 were good games, but I just feel they weren't as well executed as they could have been.

The general idea behind the games has massive potential, but I felt the execution was pretty shoddy.  It just didn't feel as deep, well-thought-out, or convincing as it could have been.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> It's... alright, I guess.
> 
> Both Bioshock 1 and 2 were good games, but I just feel they weren't as well executed as they could have been.
> 
> The general idea behind the games has massive potential, but I felt the execution was pretty shoddy.  It just didn't feel as deep, well-thought-out, or convincing as it could have been.



What could they have done differently?


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 3, 2012)

Loved Bioshock 1.  Fantastic game.  Bioshock 2 was a pointless sequel cash in and I wish they didn't bother with it.   In it's defense the "About Rapture" theme park was a great moment and the new enemy types really helped flesh out the gameplay.

Looking forward to Bioshock Infinite but I don't have too high of hopes for it.  Wish they'd change the name since "Bio" doesn't seem to apply anymore.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Loved Bioshock 1.  Fantastic game.  Bioshock 2 was a pointless sequel cash in and I wish they didn't bother with it.   In it's defense the "About Rapture" theme park was a great moment and the new enemy types really helped flesh out the gameplay.
> 
> Looking forward to Bioshock Infinite but I don't have too high of hopes for it.  Wish they'd change the name since "Bio" doesn't seem to apply anymore.



I actually think the Bioshock 2 had a great story, and was a good play. I'll agree though that it's not as great as the first, but it has a style to it that makes you want to play it. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Sep 4, 2012)

Both were really good, and I think they both illustrated a central theme really well. We need more dieselpunkiness in general, besides.


----------



## Contrast (Sep 4, 2012)

I loved both of them, and I don't think BS2 was pointless at all. The dual-wielding really improved gameplay by giving the player more options and variety through the different combos, plus that drill is super badass.
As for story, both were great. The only reason people tend to scoff at BS2's story is because it didn't have such a shocking twist like BS1 did. It's still enough to blow most other games' stories out of the water, though.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't wait for Bioshock Infinite, but I'm hoping it won't be a failure and can live up to Bioshock's reputation.
Now when the game comes out, _would you kindly_ go buy a copy?


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to get it.  Not too sure which system... I got Bioshock 1 on PC and Bioshock 2 on Ps3.  So maybe I'll get it on Xbox 360.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2012)

I got excited to play the first, but the whole experience (I had high expectations) just became meh. Oh cool I have to do this. And this, this, this, and this. The game really didn't get any more challenging towards the end setup for the sequels, and I don't play FPSes (or in this case FPS RPG thing) at all. I have Ratchet and Clank, Assassin's Creed and Nathan Drake to keep me going (Action/Adventure/Platforming gamer). Bioshock was Action/Adventure, but that didn't tickle my fancy as much as I wanted it too.


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> What could they have done differently?



I think just about everything, really.

The storyline didn't feel nearly as epic as it could have been in a FUCKING UNDERWATER CITY
The characters were pretty one-sided and dry, not nearly as convincingly deep or crazy as they could have been from living in a FUCKING UNDERWATER CITY
The maps didn't feel nearly as large, detailed, and open enough for a FUCKING UNDERWATER CITY
The level of scientific depth and plausibility was pretty much nonexistent, considering this took place in a FUCKING UNDERWATER CITY
The art style (not speaking of decor, but character + weapon design, environment design, etc.) was borderline cartoony.  Not nearly as awesomely realistic as it could have been for a FUCKING UNDERWATER CITY
Also speaking of the decor, it wasn't any more convincing than a veneer.  Not nearly as complete or convincing as, say, Fallout.

tldr Maybe I was expecting too much, but I don't really think they did the whole "FUCKING UNDERWATER CITY" concept justice.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2012)

The thing that annoys me about it is how poorly the game operates on certain platforms.  Even though my computer specs are well past the requirements to play the game it runs as if you're trying to play it on windows me.

Developers need to focus more on bug resolving.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 5, 2012)

I loved both games, even if by the end of the second one my biggest challenge was deciding which ammo to use next.
They really have a unique style, which I really like in a game.  I'm interested to see how Infinite turns out, although it will be a day one purchase for me regardless.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 5, 2012)

I love Bioshock. One of my first Xbox 360 games, actually. Played it and played it, playthrough after playthrough, I still come back to it and blow Splicer's heads off and fuck around with Plasmids. :3

Also, here's my reaction to Bioshock: Infinite....


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 5, 2012)

I've only played the first one.  I love the crossbow and chemical thrower.  And covering people...in bees.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 5, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing that annoys me about it is how poorly the game operates on certain platforms.  Even though my computer specs are well past the requirements to play the game it runs as if you're trying to play it on windows me.
> 
> Developers need to focus more on bug resolving.


Yeah I get really annoyed by that too.  Bioshock 1 would be perfect if it wasn't for some annoying sound issues and Bioshock 2 is somehow completely unstable on my computer.  Down right unplayable in certain spots.   Can max the game with a frame rate in the average range of the high 40's to mid 50's but it constantly kicks me back to that little "oops, an error has occurred" screen.  At completely random intervals.

I'm surprised how great the PS3 version of Bioshock 2 is.  Just about glitch free and looks quite good.  I'd say the PS3 version is much easier to control too.  Works much better for that dual wielding weapon system.  I got a mouse with only 3 buttons and I can't seem to find a set up that works comfortably for me.


----------



## Ames (Sep 5, 2012)

I found bioshock 2 a bit more entertaining, probably because I just ran through the whole thing on hard with nothing but Drill + Winter Blast.

Most overpowered combo ever.

Ammo?  Who the hell needs that?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 5, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> I've only played the first one.  I love the crossbow and chemical thrower.  And covering people...in bees.



Then you'll recognize the icon in my banner, right?

I always used the crossbow and chemical thrower on the harder difficulties once I had both fully upgraded, along with the shotgun. Normally, I lay down a lot of Trap Bolts for Bouncer Big Daddies, and had issues with Rosies, until I found out how much damage a headshot with an Incendiary Bolt does. 

Chemical Thrower is great to have during the Proving Grounds when fully upgraded, especially with Napalm.

Shotgun is just a powerhouse against Big Daddies when fully upgraded and with Exploding Buck.

I preferred the Shotgun, Drill, and Rivet Gun a lot in the second game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 5, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Shotgun is just a powerhouse against Big Daddies when fully upgraded and with Exploding Buck.



And who could forget the game breaking shotgun with electric shells?  Difficulty good bye.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 5, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Then you'll recognize the icon in my banner, right?



I did notice ^^.


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 5, 2012)

BioShock was never so much about the gameplay for me as it was just finding out what incredible atmosphere would be waiting around the corner. Rapture is one of the most vibrant game worlds I've ever seen (despite also being one of the most bleak), and the gameplay was innovative enough--for me at least--to keep my interest for the next part of the story. And while the sequel wasn't as strong on the whole, I found Sofia Lamb an incredibly fun villain to hate.

Bring on Infinite!


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 5, 2012)

Let us know your favorite Plasmids as well if you want. Mine is in my banner.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

If I remember right Bs2 was ment as a more indepth look at the oddest paring ever, The Big Daddy and his Little Sister. but it had good storyline though i found Sander kinda pointless since he was just locking you in Fort Frolic, I found the Little Sister vision part really fun seeing how they actually see Rapture over whatyou know it looks like. Can't wait for Infinite though I don't understand why Infinite is set long before 1 ever happens, possibly before Rapture is even constructed. Can't wait for the new Big Daddy classes, The motorized patriot and Handymen are awesome.


----------



## Xcronic (Oct 6, 2012)

1 was great!
2 was ehh
3 is going to be a shit storm of awesome... i hope.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 6, 2012)

Lookinf forward to Infinite for sure. I wholey expect it to run the same tropes as the first two games, but it its as well executed I'll end up enjoying it none the less.

Also, crossbow > Shotgun. ;p


----------

